# Black Indian Fantail x Cream Saddle Indian Fantail



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi there,

a long time without post anything here.....how are you guys?

Well here is my question.......

I have one black indian fantail cock with one saddle indian fantail hen......which variation I could get from this pair? all blacks, one black and one saddle>? black saddles.....

thanks all and Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

-- bumping up --


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

luisrolon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> a long time without post anything here.....how are you guys?
> 
> ...


What color is the Saddle?


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

she is cream saddle or yellow saddle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In the perfect situation, the hen offspring would look like the father, and the male offspring would look like the mother. However, this is probably a different situation. Most likely you'd end up with some pied birds...
Since I'm far from an expert, I'll make an ....educated guess I suppose.
The yellow on your saddle is a dilution of red. The black fantail is a spread. Spread is just taking the end of the tail feathers and coloring the whole pigeon that color (so for example, blue bars have black tail bands, so mixing the blue bar genes with the spread makes the whole bird black, like your fantail. It's great for when you have a loft of blue birds and want some blacks). So I'm guessing...if you mix the two...you'd end up with some yellow birds (all yellow that is). "Spread inherits independently of the patterns (barless, bar, check), so each Spread bird also has one of those patterns underneath the Spread. " So I'm guessing some of the offspring would come out as solid yellows, carrying the saddle genes in them. Maybe...I dunno, just my wild guess.

If you want some super smart genetic people to help you out, you could join the pigeon genetics group on yahoo.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/geneticsforpigeons

And heres the site I got that quote from, http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

I'm probably going to be proven wrong by someone on my guess...but..I like to try??  I still need to read all that genetic stuff I printed out...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> In the perfect situation, the hen offspring would look like the father, and the male offspring would look like the mother. However, this is probably a different situation. Most likely you'd end up with some pied birds...
> Since I'm far from an expert, I'll make an ....educated guess I suppose.
> The yellow on your saddle is a dilution of red. The black fantail is a spread. Spread is just taking the end of the tail feathers and coloring the whole pigeon that color (so for example, blue bars have black tail bands, so mixing the blue bar genes with the spread makes the whole bird black, like your fantail. It's great for when you have a loft of blue birds and want some blacks). So I'm guessing...if you mix the two...you'd end up with some yellow birds (all yellow that is). "Spread inherits independently of the patterns (barless, bar, check), so each Spread bird also has one of those patterns underneath the Spread. " So I'm guessing some of the offspring would come out as solid yellows, carrying the saddle genes in them. Maybe...I dunno, just my wild guess.
> 
> ...


yea.........what you said!! LOL
I don't understand all the genetic jargon, so............
guess we'll wait and see huh??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> guess we'll wait and see huh??


That's what I was thinking, lol. It's definately the easiest way!


----------

